# شوفوا استاذ الرياضة لما يحب يصلى بيقول ايه ؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ربى اجعلنى مستقيما فى حياتى



واجعلنى زاوية قائمة امامك



ولا تجعل الدنيا حادة على



واجعلنى موازيا لاولادك الصالحين



فهو المطلوب يا صاحب البرهان العظيم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوه قووووي


تسلم ايديكي خاطى ونادم

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة  يا خاطى ونادم
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## رانا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههه ربنا يبارك​


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*كلمات تمام*
*بس دة مدرس هندسه مش حساب بس*
*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا ياقمر موضوعك جميل *


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قووووي
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي خاطى ونادم
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك
على طول ونور مواضيعى كدة يا مايكل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة  يا خاطى ونادم
> ميرسى ليكى​



انتى اللى حلووووووووووووووووووة يا سويتلى
نورتينى يا سكر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> ههههههه ربنا يبارك​



ميرسىىىىىىىىى يا رانا

نورتى يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *كلمات تمام*
> *بس دة مدرس هندسه مش حساب بس*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ما الرياضة تشمل الحساب والهندسة يا تويتى
وبعدين ركزى بقى ما تكسفيناش
ههههههههههههههه
مرورك هو الجميل يا سكر
نورتى


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه                                          لذيذه يا خاطى  ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه لحلاوه ديه
مفيش حاجه عندك لمدرس التاريخ
اصلك انا هبقى مدرس تاريخ عاوز اعرف بيصلى ازاى ههههه
ربنا يبارك تعبك خير يا خاطى ونادم


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> هههههههههههه                                          لذيذه يا خاطى  ربنا  يباركك​



ميرسى لمرورك يا عسل

ربنا يباركك وتنورينا كدة على طول


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ايه لحلاوه ديه
> مفيش حاجه عندك لمدرس التاريخ
> اصلك انا هبقى مدرس تاريخ عاوز اعرف بيصلى ازاى ههههه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك خير يا خاطى ونادم



ههههههههههههههههه
عايز صلاة لمدرس التاريخ يا بيتر

هو انت تبع الوزارة السكر  دى

ههههههههههههههه

ما انا برضه مدرسة انجلش ابقى اشوفلك حاضر واشوف لنفسى بالمرة

على فكرة يابيتر انا من عشاق التاريخ بجد 

ونورتنى يا باشا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههه صلاة جميلة جداااا
شكرا يا خاطئ ونادم ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام يا خاطى ونادم واحنا ولاد جيهه واحده فلازم نعمل شغل جامد 
وربنا معاك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام يا خاطى ونادم واحنا ولاد جيهه واحده فلازم نعمل شغل جامد 
وربنا معاك بس انا اكتر حاجه بكرهه فى حياتى الانجليزى ده انا جبت فى الثانويه العامه 25 من 50
وكل سنه بدبلروه معياي لغايه ما جالى شلل منه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههه صلاة جميلة جداااا
> شكرا يا خاطئ ونادم ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا ملكة على مرورك العسل دا

ربنا يباركك يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> تمام يا خاطى ونادم واحنا ولاد جيهه واحده فلازم نعمل شغل جامد
> وربنا معاك بس انا اكتر حاجه بكرهه فى حياتى الانجليزى ده انا جبت فى الثانويه العامه 25 من 50
> وكل سنه بدبلروه معياي لغايه ما جالى شلل منه



هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا باشا
ولية جاى على نفسك كدة اية المجموع الكبير دا
هههههههههههههههه
طيب خلاص احنا نتفق يا باشا انا اديك انجليزى وانت ادينى تاريخ
اية رأيك بقى  بزمتك مش اتفاق عسل
وانشاء اللة على يدى هتدبلره على طول
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## yousteka (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه


حلو ةاوي اوي اوي اخي خاطى ونادم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه حلوة اوي 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كتير ياخاطى ونادم .شكرا ليكى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لا متخفش مش هتدبلر تاريخ
بس انا مش واثق انك هتفهمنى انجلش اصلك انا دماغى شبه الجزمه القديمه فى اللغات ما عدا االهيروغليفى 
وشكراا ليك الاتفاق العسل يا نحله
هههههه


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه


اكيد الصلاة دى هتكون مقبوله على طول

ميرسى اووووووووى​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوة جدااااا​*:12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:


----------



## jolly (29 نوفمبر 2008)

عسول كتير ميرسي​


----------



## sony_33 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوةيطرح فى وشك البركة
 ويجمعك بين اخواتك
 و تاكد ان كل شئ قسمة ونصيب
 وربنا على الظالم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دنا باين على مدرس حساب​


----------



## sallyf (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جميله بس انا علي فكره مدرسه رياضه و مش بقول كده لما باصلي:t9:


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جامدة جدااااااااا 
ميرسى ع الصلوة الموجبة ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلو ةاوي اوي اوي اخي خاطى ونادم
> ...



ميرسى يا يوستيكا ربنا يباركك يا سكر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

cuteledia قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوة اوي
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى يا cuteledia ربنا يباركك يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كتير ياخاطى ونادم .شكرا ليكى



ميرسى يا مونى نورتى يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> لا متخفش مش هتدبلر تاريخ
> بس انا مش واثق انك هتفهمنى انجلش اصلك انا دماغى شبه الجزمه القديمه فى اللغات ما عدا االهيروغليفى
> وشكراا ليك الاتفاق العسل يا نحله
> هههههه



نحلة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اكيد الصلاة دى هتكون مقبوله على طول
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يا سامح
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *حلوة جدااااا​*:12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يا بيشو على المشاركة الحلوة دى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

jolly قال:


> عسول كتير ميرسي​



ميرسى يا جولى ربنا يباركك يا عسل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوةيطرح فى وشك البركة
> ويجمعك بين اخواتك
> و تاكد ان كل شئ قسمة ونصيب
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روووووووووعة يا سونى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

sallyf قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه جميله بس انا علي فكره مدرسه رياضه و مش بقول كده لما باصلي:t9:[/QUOT
> 
> انا ماليش دعوة بقى
> دى اخر اخبار وصلتنى عندكم فى االصلاة
> هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

hokka_2020 قال:


> جامدة جدااااااااا
> ميرسى ع الصلوة الموجبة ​



ميرسى ليك يا هوكا


----------

